# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  poproszę o poradę chrurga onkologa

## adalbert

witam,bardzo prosze,o odpowiedż, mój mąż został przyjety na oddział wewnętrzny z objawami silnej anemii Hemoglobina-6,8 gl.[14-18],oraz bólem w prawym boku po uderzeniu. Okazało sie po badaniu TK,że mąż ma 'Wtórny nowotwór układu oddechowego i trawiennego-Wtórny nowotwór  złośliwy wątroby.W wątrobie stwierdzono różnej wielkości hypodensyjne ogniska meta o śr.do 38 mm.Oprócz tego zewnętrzna ściana okrężnicy ściśle przylega do dolnego bieguna prawego płata wątroby .Jest też nieregularne pogrubienie ściany jelita grubego. W krezce jelita są liczne drobne węzły chłonne.Węzły chłonne są też w przestrzeni okołoaortalnej.Jest też mały guzek  w segmencie 10 w prawym płucu.Mąż nie miał jeszcze robionych badań kolonoskopii.  bardzo boje się o męża.Dlatego bardzo proszę o informację czy mąż nadaje się do operacji i jaką ma szansę że operacja się powiedzie.

----------

